# State Land Camping



## .480 (Feb 21, 2006)

How long can you camp on State Land in the U.P.?

This would just be "wilderness" camping not at a campground.


----------



## ArrowFlinger (Sep 18, 2000)

Do you mean "State" land of of "Federal" land. 

My info is not current, but this is the way it was
State Forest you need to get a "free" permit. I am not sure about the duration.

Federal Forest you can establish camp for 30 days. Note:Federal campgrouds are a little different.


----------



## boehr (Jan 31, 2000)

.480 said:


> How long can you camp on State Land in the U.P.?
> 
> This would just be "wilderness" camping not at a campground.


15 days before moving to another location.


----------



## malainse (Sep 2, 2002)

Once again Boehr is correct: 

(r) To camp in any designated campground, access site, or location in a 
state forest or state game area for more than 15 consecutive nights in a calendar year. To be considered a new camp, the location shall be not less than 1/2 mile from the previous camp.

http://www.state.mi.us/orr/emi/admincode.asp?AdminCode=Single&Admin_Num=29900921&Dpt=NR&RngHigh=


----------

